# Montar Tienda Online con sede en UK para venta a Europa



## iPod teca (14 Dic 2013)

Hola,
a raíz de otro tema y el consejo de un forero me he puesto a investigar sobre el tema para montar una empresa de venta online en UK. 
Os paso datos y enlaces para ver si entre todos lo mascamos mejor y ver si puede ser una buena opción a tener en cuenta.

Empresa que te lo gestionan:

crearempresaeninglaterra.com
Company Formation, Online Company Formation, Company Registration
www.easy-emprendedor.com/‎
www.easyemprendedor.com/‎

Bien, por lo que he leido en muchos blogs y foros, montar una empresa en UK puede ser beneficioso. Pero también puede ser un desastre y es que hay que tener en cuenta qué y *dónde vas a vender*.

Si tus clientes van a ser de España o tienes algún taller en España la cosa va a cantar demasiado.
Así que antes vamos a establecer el proyecto que mi hermana quiere montar.

1. Trabaja actualmente por cuenta ajena por lo que darte de alta en autónomos a la vez es absurdo y un suicidio en toda regla por lo siguiente:

- No he encontrado nada que justifique ese pago de 250 euros. No tienes más paro ni te va a quedar más pensión en el futuro aportando esa cantidad. Es regalar dinero al estado, pagar por trabajar. Un robo más de nuestra castuza, en definitiva. Ya está cotizando en su empresa.

- Además si la empresa cierra o la despiden, que es lo que prácticamente les han comunicado, pierde todo su paro. Bueno, no es que lo pierda sino que no le corresponde ninguna ayuda puesto que está trabajando y la prueba es que está dada de alta en la RETA. Como digo, un sin sentido.

- Si la despiden entonces puede ser que le diese igual darse de alta aquí para entonces SI cotizar.

2. Se trata de una Tienda Online para venta a Europa. Así en la factura pondrá que la empresa es inglesa con la dirección de la oficina virtual.

*VENTAJAS: (hay muchas más que podeis leer en otros blogs, pero para lo de mi hermana lo que destaco es esto)*

- Lo primero es el ahorro. En España pagaría 250/mes + mínimo 50 € de gestor. Al año son 3.500 € sin contar impuestos...
Por los packs que he visto, el completo son 800 € anuales y se encargan de todo. No pagas autónomos. Sumamos 200 € de un viajecito mínimo al año a London para temas de la empresa. El ahorro por tanto es de 2.500 € anuales.

- Si no pasas de 77.000 Libras (algo más de 80.000 €) al año NO HAY QUE DEVOLVER EL VAT (el IVA allí). Eso te da una ventaja competitiva brutal. Puedes vender en la tienda de España (quiero decir, traducida al español) con un 21% menos que la competencia y sin embargo el pedido lo hace desde el distribuidor español por lo que los portes salen baratos. 
Si pasas esa cantidad entonces si tienes que solicitar tu VAT Number y empezar a devolver allí el IVA como harías aquí. Y claro, meterle a tus productos ese coste extra.
Pero hasta entonces nada.

*DESVENTAJAS:*

El principal problema que leo en los foros es crearte una cuenta bancaria allí. Requisito imprescindible para abrirte una empresa.

Repito que la idea me ha surgido para *compatibilizar ambos trabajos*. Si estas en paro y se te ocurre montar lo mismo, creo que entonces no vale la pena tanto jaleo y es preferible estar en RETA.

Ale, abro paraguas...


----------



## Perchas (14 Dic 2013)

Magnifica información, se la pasaré a una persona que toda la facturación la hace fuera de España, no reside habitualmente aquí y ademas le soplan un 40% de IRPF. por poner en el DNI su antiguo domicilio hispano.

Espero que mude la sede a Londres
.
¡¡Que les Jodan!!


----------



## kktuo (14 Dic 2013)

Yo también estoy pensando lo mismo, pero me surgen dudas, por ejemplo si tu compras a un proveedor español estas pagando un 21% ¿o te tienen que quitar el iva? Por lo que he leído en foros, para no tener problemas tienes que vivir en uk, o tener un piso alquilado para la dirección de facturación, como si vivieras allí..

Enviado desde mi Lenovo A820 usando Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 00:10 ----------

O vender un producto comprado en China por ejemplo, llega a España y te lo paran aduanas, 21% de iva + 4% de aranceles, quien te devuelve esa cantidad? Tienes sede en UK pero envías desde España..

Enviado desde mi Lenovo A820 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## LOLEANTE (14 Dic 2013)

Yo solo veo dos incovenientes.

Abrir una cuenta en UK, desconozco si es fácil para no residentes.

Y el mayor problema es que si se entera Hacienda te jode vivo. Porque según las leyes de hispanistan tu declaras donde vives... Aunque veo difícil que te pillen si solo vendes online


----------



## Smoker (14 Dic 2013)

Abrir una cuenta en UK es facil si no estás en Londres(y en londres quizas también) yo en Bristol la abrí sin muchos problemas en el santander


----------



## crissis (15 Dic 2013)

Me interesa mucho este tema, up.

Abstenerse asustaviejas please.


----------



## Unoqueva (15 Dic 2013)

Bueno un par de cosas sobre el tema.

No es necesario tener una cuenta en UK para abrir una empresa alli. A la hora de empezar a facturar, más si es un comercio online, se hace a través de paypal, por ejemplo.

A la hora de abrir una cuenta en UK, una vez la empresa este constituida y este en funcionamiento, hay ciertos bancos que son mas receptivos a la hora de abrir cuentas a empresas de no residentes. (Siempre que se tenga una oficina virtual alli). Solo hay que pedir cita y tramitarlo todo de forma presencial.

Y hacienda no te jode vivo, por que la empresa es de UK y le afectan las leyes de allí. Es la empresa la que obtiene beneficios (si los hay) no tu como persona. Eso si, a la hora de retirar dinero hay que buscar formulas para hacerlo.


----------



## crissis (15 Dic 2013)

Unoqueva dijo:


> Bueno un par de cosas sobre el tema.
> 
> No es necesario tener una cuenta en UK para abrir una empresa alli. A la hora de empezar a facturar, más si es un comercio online, se hace a través de paypal, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Si se trata de ecomerce so suyo es poder facturar con VISA desde ya.

Cómo funciona el Santander para esos menesteres?


Por lo que leo en otro hilos, el problema es a la hora de controlar la empresa desde España; si hacienda ve indicios de que las decisiones se toman desde aquí te pedirán que la LTD pague tus gastos como trabajador, después de correspondiente puro.

Mi pregunta es si puedes montar una LTD y hacer dropshipping.

- el proveedor ingresa el dinero en la cuenta en UK
- Tu solo haces de webmaster actualizando productos.

Te pones un sueldo y aplicas la deducción correspondiente o cobras en una cuenta en UK. Para los beneficios netos abría que buscar otras soluciones. 

Posibles objeciones ADUANAS. Seguro que hay proveedores de dropshipping a nivel europeo sin peligro de que paren la mercancía.

Si hacer dropshipping deja poco margen imagínate despues de pagar a la SS mes a mes y el jodido impuesto de sociedades.

Que os parece la idea de dropshipping desde LTD?

edito:

Si te planteas montar una empresa para vender solo en España estas avocado al fracaso, debes tener una visión global e intentar hacerte un hueco en varios países.


----------



## InBrickWeTrust (15 Dic 2013)

> *Y hacienda no te jode vivo*, por que la empresa es de UK y le afectan las leyes de allí.



Sí, pero en el momento que retires dinero de la cuenta de UK y te lo traigas aquí, aunque sea en efectivo, deberías declararlo en el IRPF. Y te tocará pagar claro. Si no lo haces y te pillan te cae la del pulpo.

No os engañeís. Llevo 8 años con un negocio online, he tenido una socidedad limitada y soy operador intracomunitario desde cuando no existía ni ese palabro. Si no fuera porque esto es claramente ilegal para la legislación española lo habría hecho ya.



> Me interesa mucho este tema, up.
> Abstenerse asustaviejas please.



Os he venido a aguar la fiesta pero es que alguien tiene que poner un poco de cordura. Si alguien decide ir por ese camino, adelante. Pero que no lo haga pensando que es legal.

Cierto es que es difícil que lo pillen.


----------



## crissis (15 Dic 2013)

InBrickWeTrust dijo:


> Sí, pero en el momento que retires dinero de la cuenta de UK y te lo traigas aquí, aunque sea en efectivo, deberías declararlo en el IRPF. Y te tocará pagar claro. Si no lo haces y te pillan te cae la del pulpo.
> 
> No os engañeís. Llevo 8 años con un negocio online, he tenido una socidedad limitada y soy operador intracomunitario desde cuando no existía ni ese palabro. Si no fuera porque esto es claramente ilegal para la legislación española lo habría hecho ya.
> 
> ...



Pago el IRPF que haga falta, no te confundas. Ese punto lo tengo claro.

Lo que no tengo nada claro es pagar una abusivo impuesto de sociedades y una cuota de autónomos de 270 pavazos. 

Si entra dinero en España y tiene que tributar lo veo justo, ya te digo.


----------



## locojaen (15 Dic 2013)

Creo que pasais por alto un componente clave: el cliente.

Cuanto más complejo sea el sistema que monteis para evitar pagar, mayor sensación de chiringuito tendreis, y menor confianza hacia el cliente.

Desde luego como comprador, si entro en una tienda aparentemente española, con sede en uk y haciendo dropshipping desde HK... el siguiente click es sobre el buscador de google. No confío. Prefiero pagar un poco más, y quedarme con la sensación que si "ocurre algo" no tendré que lidiar con leyes de consumo inglesas, con problemas aduaneros, garantía desconocida.... porque para pasar por todo eso, compro directamente a china.

Antes de buscar la puerta trasera para montar el sistema, buscar cuantos negocios d la competencia centrados en el mismo sector, están funcionando así y sobreviven...
No olvideis que tendreis competencia y que mas pronto que tarde os pueden denunciar...

Gestionar, controlar y explotar una empresa uk, desde españa y para españa, no es legal, por muchas vueltas que se le quieran dar.

si tu negocio no va a dar para darte de alta en S.S, no lo hagas. Hasta el momento estan haciendo la vista gorda, al menos, hasta que los negocios empiezan a facturar...
en cambio para temas de ingeniería financiera... si no perteneces al CEOE, date por jodido.


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Dic 2013)

Quizas este sistema podria funcionar muy bien para oferta de servicios online,como cursos online o trabajos freelance, para venta de mercancias aunque sea online no lo veo muy claro


----------



## muyuu (15 Dic 2013)

Para montar una empresa de ese tipo yo creo que lo mejor es simplemente mudarse aquí al RU (o a las Islas del Canal) y si acaso pasarse por Hispanistán de vacaciones.

Londres es muy caro pero se puede ir uno a vivir por ejemplo a Bath, Bristol, Plymouth, ... y tan feliz. El coste de vida es similar al de una capital española.


----------



## crissis (15 Dic 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Creo que pasais por alto un componente clave: el cliente.
> 
> Cuanto más complejo sea el sistema que monteis para evitar pagar, mayor sensación de chiringuito tendreis, y menor confianza hacia el cliente.
> 
> ...



Emprender es un callejón sin salida.

Si quieres hacer ecomerce siguiendo las leyes españolas no levantas cabeza. 
Es imposible competir con tiendas con sede en Luxemburgo, Irlanda y demás "paraisos" en los cuales no hace falta pagar IVA. 

Actualmente si quieres emprender tienes que hacer todo poco a poco, invertir tus ahorros con mucha cabeza. Si de entrada, hagas lo que hagas tienes que pagar un 24% de tus "ganancias", 270 euros fijos y sumar a los productos 21% de IVA requiere tener un capital que posiblemente pocos tengan. Por muchos estudios de mercado que hagas tendrás que aportar mucho dinero el primer año y por consiguiente perderlo todo. 

Pasáte por el hilo de Negocios Fracasados

Dime que negocio en plena recesión se puede permitir empezar palmando capital... en fin.

Si mi intención en vender en *TODA EUROPA*, que más da que la sede esté en España o en Londres?

El cliente lo que busca es precio, si necesitase seguridad iría al Corte Inglés. 

Si abro la tienda con sede en España y me comparan en Francia estaríamos en las mismas, es más casi prefiero figurar como empresa Inglesa y no Sociedad de Españistán.

Edito:

Se que me dirás que estás de mi parte, que tu no haces las reglas... Muchas gracias por contestar y advertirnos a todos, si algo se aprende en la vida es que no es oro todo lo que reluce.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## murpi (15 Dic 2013)

¿Alguno sabe cuando se considera a una persona residente en un país? Lo que quiero decir es cuántos meses hay que vivir en Inglaterra para que te consideren residente

Enviado desde mi KFTT usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr Polux (15 Dic 2013)

Un recurso muy interesante para quien monte una empresa es la posibilidad de crear numeros SKYPE por poco mas de 15 euros cada 3 meses y recibir las llamadas en cualquier punto del mundo por SKYPE. Se pueden crear numeros en Inglaterra, Irlanda, etc

Yo tengo un numero en Brasil y funciona muy bien para cuando estoy en España.


----------



## muyuu (15 Dic 2013)

murpi dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe cuando se considera a una persona residente en un país? Lo que quiero decir es cuántos meses hay que vivir en Inglaterra para que te consideren residente
> 
> Enviado desde mi KFTT usando Tapatalk 2



No hay mínimo. Es muy fácil que te reconozcan como residente de cara a pagar impuestos en el RU. Lo que te debería preocupar es cuándo dejará el fisco español de considerarte residente en España de cara a pagar impuestos también allí (puedes ser residente en ambos sitios también).

Si no tienes ingresos de ningún tipo en España no habrá ningún problema.

HM Revenue & Customs: How 'residence' and 'domicile' affect your UK tax


----------



## ransomraff (15 Dic 2013)

Ante todo dejar claras un par de cosas:
1º Para ganar poco dinero se puede hacer desde españa en negro sin casi riesgos, otra cosa no, pero economia sumergida en españa....
2º Los sistemas de elusión fiscal estan pensados para los que ganan mucho dinero y no se esta hablando de eso, si no de los del medio, los que siempre pagan la fiesta.



Hay infinitas posibilidades, tienda online, servicios freelance, dropshiping... Pero el final es el mismo, eres residente español y por tanto tienes que pagar impuestos en españa.
Y si la empresa en UK es solo un apartado postal, hacienda dice que nada de nada, que a pagar todo aquí, lo personal y lo de la empresa.

Posibilidades de que te pillen?? pues al parecer muy pocas. Por lo menos en la parte que corresponde a la empresa en UK. Pero luego ese dinero que se gana hay que sacarlo de la empresa y ahí empiezan los problemas. (que nadie aclara pq la información viene de los que se dedican a abrirte empresas en uk)
- Le dices a la hacienda de uk que te ha pagado a ti, español, igual la hacienda de uk se lo dice a la española (debería)
- Te lo transfieres sin más, en pequeñas cantidades. A ver como se mete eso en la contabilidad de la empresa sin que la hacienda de UK ponga el grito en el cielo.
- Le facturas a la empresa de UK. El viaje a ninguna parte, debes ser autonomo en españa para facturarle.
- Opciones de ficción, una sociedad en zug que vende los derechos de propiedad a una sociedad panameña con sede en las antillas holanderas.... esto esta muy bien para una empresa de millones, no para una que gana unos miles de euros.


Y todo esto para que??
- Para evitar pagar la SS de españa (3000 anuales)
- Pagar un poquito menos de impuesto de sociedades (si se compara con una sl en españa)
- Alguna ventaja en el IVA.
- Evitar 1000 del contable-asesor fiscal que te quite de encima la burrocracia.

Porque:
- En UK también se pagan impuestos de sociedades y no son mucho menores
- En España existe el régimen de equivalencia que con limitaciones no es tanto peor que el sistema de UK por lo que se lee. (se emiten facturas con iva, pero no se hacen declaraciones, esta limitado a ventas minoristas sin mano de obra).
- En UK tambien hay burrocracia, menor y más sencilla, pero existe y hay que pagarla.



Por todo esto, mientras alguien no me diga como sacar el dinero de la empresa de UK sin problemas, sin correr el riesgo de que la hacienda española empiece a poner pegas (no reconozca la empresa como de UK), no veo la ventaja de establecerse en UK sobre operar desde españa en negro.


Y puestos a liarnos, mejor una sociedad en un paraíso fiscal en toda regla:
Una sociedad en hong kong, se crea muy fácil, lo de abrir una cuenta no es problema (cuenta en euros si se quiere), los impuestos son cero (si no se vende dentro de hong kong) y la burocracia casi inexistente.
Sacar el dinero no es problema, mediante la tarjeta de crédito, en metalico o por transferencia y se tiene la certeza de que no van a decir nada a la hacienda española mientras esta no pregunte específicamente por ti (como los suizos), que es su forma de dejar de ser considerados paraíso fiscal.




PD. todo lo expuesto puede estar muy mal, no soy experto en estos temas, solo he leído alguna cosa.

PD2. Sin ser una empresa en españa es muy difícil abrir una cuenta de empresa en las empresas de transportes. Y si algún día hacienda quiere pillar a la gente solo tiene que preguntar quienes hacen más de 50 envíos mensuales a titulo particular.

PD3. Salvo casos muy puntuales, facturar a una empresa española desde el extranjero, es una dificultad añadida nada despreciable.


----------



## Unoqueva (15 Dic 2013)

ransomraff dijo:


> Ante todo dejar claras un par de cosas:
> 1º Para ganar poco dinero se puede hacer desde españa en negro sin casi riesgos, otra cosa no, pero economia sumergida en españa....
> 2º Los sistemas de elusión fiscal estan pensados para los que ganan mucho dinero y no se esta hablando de eso, si no de los del medio, los que siempre pagan la fiesta.
> 
> ...




El punto clave es que si montas una tienda en UK y no facturas, no pagas. Pero si la montas en España pagas para mandurrias y mariscadas mes a mes si o si y desde el primer día.

Tal como plantea la situación, la persona que quiere montar la tienda tiene (por el momento) ingresos mensuales suficientes como para vivir, así que, en un principio la tienda es un plan B porqué se las esta viendo venir. 

Una empresa en UK la va a permitir comenzar la actividad con unos gastos iniciales bajsimos y prácticamente 0 gastos adicionales hasta que comience a producir dinero. 

Si la cosa funciona y comienza a facturar cifras aceptables tendrá que ver cual es el mejor plan de acción. Si por ejemplo no continua en su actual trabajo quizás le convenga dar el salto y mudarse a UK (ya que su actividad esta allí, y total para lo que hay en España...). Si quiere continuar en España puede darse de alta de autónomo para facturar a la empresa, que no es lo mismo darse de alta cuando el negocio ya genera ingresos y puedes asumir los costes sin problemas, que cuando estas empezando y estas con una mano delante y otra atrás.


----------



## iPod teca (15 Dic 2013)

A ver gente, aclaremos algunas cosas. ¿Chiringuito? ¿evasión fiscal? ¿Dónde se ha mencionado esto?
Aquí el tema es evitar tener que pagar 3000 € de más porque a la Administración española le salga del nardo. ¡Que mi hermana ya cotiza por su empresa leñe!

*Hablamos de montar algo COMPATIBLE Y SIMULTANEAMENTE*. Lo dije al inicio, si estas en paro esto no tiene sentido porque dejarías de cotizar en España.

Veamos, respecto al chiringuito todo lo contrario. Amazon y eBay se quedaron alucinados de las ventas de sus tiendas en UK que venían de España. Tanto es así que montaron su propia tienda en España.
Está demostrado que al comprador online español le gusta donde pone UK. Así que más que un defecto puede ser incluso una ventaja más.

*Respecto al IRPF*, por supuesto que tienes que declararlo. Por lo que he leido en UK queda muy separado lo que es la empresa de la persona, no como aquí. Tanto es así que el pack más completo incluye la figura de "Secretary", es decir, un representante legal de esa LTD.

Tu eres un accionista que tiene el 100% de las acciones. Si hay beneficios, se deciden pagar las acciones de tu empresa. Si te pagas 3000 en el IRPF de España pues declaras eso como beneficios de una empresa de la cual eres accionista.

Hacienda española te mete su mordisco y ya está. *¿Alguien ve algo ilegal en esto?*

Señores, empresas como Apple y Google cogieron su calculadora y dijeron: ¡Vaya! En España de cada 100 de beneficios se quedan con 40 y en UK con 20. No hay nada más que añadir.

Yo he hecho lo mismo a pequeña escala y descubro que si facturas ,por ejemplo, 50.000 euros, me sale lo siguiente:

ESPAÑA:

- IVA: 10.500 €
- Autónomo: 256 x 12 = 3.072 €
- Gestor: 600 a 1000 €
- Retenciones 2014, que pasan al 19%. Esto no sé como se calcula

UK:

- IVA: 0 €
- Autonomo: 0 €
- Gestor: 600 a 1000 €
- Retenciones: las que sean. Seguro que como mínimo es lo mismo que aquí. A ver si alguien lo aclara

Bien, creo que al menos tener la posibilidad de GANAR 13.500 € más en UK que en España se merece al menos que se estudie muy detenidamente toso esto.

Respecto al *número de cuenta SI es obligatorio* y así lo ponen en cualquier empresa de las que he mirado. Otra cosa es que quieras FACTURAR mediante paypal UK. Sin problemas, pero esa cuenta paypal tiene que estar asociada a su correspondiente cuenta bancaria en UK.

*Lo que más me preocupa por ahora y espero que alguien pueda iluminarnos es el tema de residir en España y cómo solucionarlo.*

Respecto a la estructura de la tienda online que estoy estudiando, por si os sirve a alguno o si teneis algo que aportar/criticar, quedo a vuestros pies:

- Tienda en UK: www myshop co uk

Estará en inglés con precios en pounds. Estará traducida (con ayuda de amiguetes) a francés e italiano.
Con un plugin de woocommerce si alguien fuera de UK accede a al web le pregunta que moneda quiere utilizar y el cambio se actualiza diariamente.

- Tienda en España: www mitienda es

Traducida al portugués también. Y un banner en grande que diga ATENCION TELEFONICA EN ESPAÑA. (por los despistados)

Esto de las dos tiendas lo hago por motivos de SEO.

También aclarar que el producto tiene 6 distribuidores en Europa. Así, si me compran en UK compro en Londres y envío a UK a un precio fijo de 6,99 Pounds.
Si me compran en España o Portugal compro en Barcelona y se envía a 10 €
Y así en Francia, Italia, Bélgica y Alemania. Si me piden de otro país europeo compro en Alemania que está el almacén central y se envía desde allí.

La factura siempre llegará de MYCOMPANY UK. Pero como he comentado por el tipo de producto al cliente le da igual de donde venga la factura.

Estoy definiendo una política clara de condiciones y devoluciones para toda Europa.

Sigo investigando. Gracias.

Iré actualizando el primer post según salgan ventajas y desventajas.


----------



## crissis (15 Dic 2013)

He encontrado esto...

12 mensualidades (asesoramiento fiscal, contabilidad, presentación de liquitadaciones trimestrales y anuales de la sociedad) 110 €/mes 1320,00 €


Impuesto sobre sociedades 250,00 €


Presentación Modelo 347 150,00 €


Libros contables 50,00 €


Cuentas anuales 80,00 €


Total primer año 2831,64 €


A esto hay que añadirle la cuota de autónomo. 12 mensualidades 253 € 3036,00 €

*TOTAL Primer año en gastos 6258,60*

Hay que sumar IVA y demás mordidas

Si te ahorras una media de 14000 eurazos hay que plantearselo SI o SI.


----------



## vividor (15 Dic 2013)

crissis dijo:


> He encontrado esto...
> 
> 12 mensualidades (asesoramiento fiscal, contabilidad, presentación de liquitadaciones trimestrales y anuales de la sociedad) 110 €/mes 1320,00 €
> 
> ...



El IVA no es un gasto...


----------



## iPod teca (16 Dic 2013)

vividor dijo:


> El IVA no es un gasto...



Eso ya lo sabemos, por eso el forero lo expone detrás del total de gastos.

Esa coletilla del IVA es porque hemos descubierto que en UK pasa a convertirse en una parte de los beneficios mientras tu empresa no facture más de 91,333.80 EUR

Actualizo información extraída del Blog Desencadenado. Muy muy muy útil. Además el forero ha creado su propia empresa de ayuda. Por si no te apañas demasiado con el inglés ya tenemos a alguien que te lo hace y en español.

La empresa:
Crear empresa en Inglaterra |

Los artículos recomendados:

Crear una empresa en 3 horas por 71 euros - Desencadenado

Un año con mi empresa en Inglaterra | Desencadenado

Número de teléfono en London desviado a España y con cobro como llamada local:

Sonetel

Lo que ha hecho el forero, Borja Prieto, que me parece muy mal es no dejarte ni enviar un mail para que le cuentes tu proyecto. Hay que pagar via Skype 29 € para empezar a hablar del tema.

Un saludo


----------



## crissis (16 Dic 2013)

No tengo nada en contra de Borja Prieto, es más admiro la labor que hace. Si contratando sus servicios de asesor nos ahorra quebraderos de cabeza, bienvenido sea.

Por otro lado, encuentro esto...

Verdades y mentira sobre emprender en UK

_"Pros:
- Barato y rápido crear la empresa.
- No hay que pagar Seguridad Social.
Contra:
- Viajes mensuales/bimensuales a UK.
– Tu facturación debe ser más de un 50% fuera de España o Hacienda española te meterá un pollo por fuga de capitales.
- Complicación en crear una cuenta en un banco de UK por no ser residente en UK.
- Imposibilidad de traer dinero a nosotros sin altos gravámenes (impuestos) por parte de la Hacienda de UK y Española.
– Facturación sin IVA.
- Oficina virtual necesaria y por tanto unos 50GBP/mes.
- No hay accesibilidad a asesores, contables y abogados y estos son caros.
- Nulo conocimiento de impuestos y trámites. Y aprenderlos resulta extraño debido a que su funcionamiento no es similar al español.
- Multas y penalizaciones altas.
- No cotizas en la Seguridad Social española."_

Es completamente opuesto al articulo de Borja Prieto.

Cuando ponen algo muy fácil hay gato encerrado. 

Puede que nos encontremos ante un vendedor de picos y mapas? No lo se, la verdad.

No digo que montar la LTD sea la solución, nada más lejos de la realidad; hay que andar con cautela y contratar a buen asesor.


----------



## chaber (16 Dic 2013)

Es tan fácil montar una empresa en UK que el mismo Borja Prieto ha montado un servicio para hacerlo o te vende un curso. ::

Crear empresa - Crear empresa en Inglaterra

Curso | Crear empresa en Inglaterra


----------



## iPod teca (16 Dic 2013)

crissis dijo:


> No tengo nada en contra de Borja Prieto, es más admiro la labor que hace. Si contratando sus servicios de asesor nos ahorra quebraderos de cabeza, bienvenido sea.
> 
> Por otro lado, encuentro esto...
> 
> ...



Aquí le responde punto a punto Borja prieto. 

Respondiendo a verdades y mentiras de montar una empresa en Inglaterra - Desencadenado

El que hizo eso no buscó debidamente y se va a lo más caro. Borja lo explica claramente.

Y lo más importante que dice Borja y que he dicho yo una y otra vez. Esto no es buena idea si no se trata de una empresa global de venta internacional. La idea del otro era para facturar en España y no como segunda opción de ingresos, sino como empresa principal.

En mi opinión no se informó mucho si le convenía o no hacerlo.

*A mi me interesa por el tipo de proyecto que tengo en mente. ¡Pero no todos los proyectos puedes ser viables!*


----------



## sveon (16 Dic 2013)

Vete para Gibraltar!!!


----------



## crissis (18 Dic 2013)

*Alguien se anima a contar su experiencia con una LTD?*


----------



## iPod teca (18 Dic 2013)

Yo tengo unas cuantas preguntas que a ver si alguien puede aclarar.

¿Para que te puede servir realmente el *Nominee*?¿Es recomendable ponerlo?
¿Y el *Secretary*? ¿Es recomendable ponerlo?

Según se contrate o no pasamos de 200 € / año en Companies made simple a 800 que si lo hacen en otras. Así que debe ser algo bueno al ser mucho más caro.

También precios de Accounts. Según he seguido leyendo lo cierto es que para quitarte problemas, siempre será mejor contratarlo. Por lo tanto ese gasto que también lo tienes en España hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

Y la gran pregunta: *¿COMO TE TRAES LOS BENEFICIOS?*

Tras la gran aportación del forero Acredito en otro hilo ha quedado claro que esto es mucho más complicado que lo que nos cuentan en algunos blogs.
Y lo que realmente me asusta es que ni en esos blogs que lo pintan todo de rosa te dicen *cómo recoger esos dividendos ni la mordida correspondiente.*

Gracias.


----------



## Pedorro (19 Dic 2013)

Estamos con lo de siempre.


Por mucha sociedad en UK que montes .... las leyes y los convenios internacionales son claros:

*"Una sociedad es residente fiscal allí donde tiene su centro de decisiones"*


Si alguien que vive en España monta una sociedad en UK, su centro de decisiones estará en España, y por tanto, será residente fiscal en España.

Por esa regla de tres .. monta la sociedad en Gibraltar o la Isla de Man, y así pagas menos aún que lo que pagarías en UK (que no es poco, por cierto).


Lo de montar una sociedad fuera y gestionarla desde aquí, sólo funciona hasta que Hacienda te pilla y te mete un puro por el culo, además de hacerte pagar la cuota de autónomo con efecto retroactivo por haber estado trabajando en España por cuenta propia sin cotizar.


Fin de la historia.



Si uno de verdad quiere hacer eso, lo que tiene que hacer es irse a vivir allí. Si no, puede ser un riesgo bastante alto, sobre todo si el negocio llega a ir bien.


----------



## ransomraff (19 Dic 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> ESPAÑA:
> 
> - IVA: 10.500 €
> - Autónomo: 256 x 12 = 3.072 €
> ...




Facturas 50.000, las compras son de 25.000 en ambos casos con IVA/VAT no incluido. Pq supongo que compras lo que vendes y he puesto un buen margen del 100% para que se aprecien más las diferencias y hay que tener en cuenta que estas en el limite de tener que hacer la declaración de VAT en UK.

*Las siguientes cuentas pueden estar muy mal hechas, pero como nadie las ha hecho lo intento yo con mis limitados conocimientos fiscales.*

IVA/VAT.
- En España hay dos posibilidades, el régimen general o el régimen de equivalencia:
+ Régimen general, soportas 5250, repercutes 10500, pagas 5250, si no te descuentas el iva del ordenador y alguna otra cosilla todos los años. "Beneficios" = 60500 - 30250 (compras) - 5250 = *25000* 
+ Régimen de equivalencia, soportas el IVA + recargo (5,2%), es decir soportas 6550 euros. Este régimen es para ventas minoristas sin mano de obra, es decir, para tenderos.
"Beneficios" = 60500 - 31550 = *28950*

- En UK, soportas el iva de lo que compras, un 20% si compras en uk, (¿¿te van a dar un numero de iva intracomunitario sin hacer declaraciones de iva??) es decir 5000
"beneficios" = 60000 - 30000 = *30000*


Autonomos.
- En españa, los 3100

- En uk, nada

Gestor:
En todos los casos pongo 1000

"beneficios" hasta aquí:
En españa A = 25000 - 3100 - 1000 = 20800
En españa B = 28950 - 3100 - 1000 = 24850
En UK = 30000 - 0 - 1000 = 29000


Impuestos al cobrar de la empresa y de la propia empresa:
- *UK* : Las empresas pagan un 20% (supongo que estas también dado que no estamos hablando de darte de alta en uk como autonomo) = 29000 *0,2 = 5800 quedan 23200.
Para cobrarlos la única vía que veo es que sea mediante dividendos, en españa se paga el 24% (20% los 6000 primeros, y 25% los siguientes hasta 24000, a partir de ahí el 27%), es decir pagas 5570. *Cobras 17630*

*-España.*
Aquí hay varias opciones:
Como empresa., opción A pagas el 25% de impuesto de sociedades es decir 5200, quedan 15600 y al cobrarlos como dividendos pagas 3600, *Cobras 12000* (una puta mierda)
Como empresa opción B (creo que el régimen de equivalencia no es incompatible con las sl), pagas el 25% de IS de 24850, 6200, quedan 18650. Luego al ser dividendos, lo que toca, 4350. *Cobras 14300*
Como empresa, opcion B, pero te pones un sueldo como socio trabajador, pagas por irpf, Opción A, al 12% *cobras 18300*, con la opción B (reg equivalencia) al 14% *cobras 21328*
Como autónomo, total, ya lo pagas y en régimen de equivalencia, pagas el irpf correspondiente a 24850, un 14% (sin hijos y puede variar según ccaa algún punto), 3479. *Cobras = 21371*


Al parecer la mejor opción es ser autonomo en España en régimen de equivalencia, montar una SL y cobrar un sueldo.
Creo que las cuentas en UK no salen por pagar IS + impuestos de rendimientos de capital (mobiliarios), pero podría ser que estas cuentas no se hagan así.


PD. No tengo en cuenta las deducciones en el impuesto de sociedades, ni en la declaración del IRPF personal que pueden ser sustanciales

PD 2. La opción de empresa en españa no puede estar bien, me parece una salvajada lo que se paga.

PD 3. Hay otras opciones e impuestos que no he tenido en cuenta, pero ya es liarme demasiado.


----------



## iPod teca (19 Dic 2013)

ransomraff dijo:


> Facturas 50.000, las compras son de 25.000 en ambos casos con IVA/VAT no incluido. Pq supongo que compras lo que vendes y he puesto un buen margen del 100% para que se aprecien más las diferencias y hay que tener en cuenta que estas en el limite de tener que hacer la declaración de VAT en UK.
> 
> *Las siguientes cuentas pueden estar muy mal hechas, pero como nadie las ha hecho lo intento yo con mis limitados conocimientos fiscales.*
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el curre.

Claro que yo puse a modo de ejemplo 50.000. Esto está pensado, y lo digo por enésima vez, para comenzar.

¿El primer año vas a facturar 50.000 con una tienda online nueva? 

Probablemente factures una décima parte o directamente nada. Vas a tardar mínimo 3 años hasta que un dominio o tienda online empieza a ser algo conocida.

*Si no funciona:*

En España: 3000 de autónomos + alta + constitución de empresa
En UK: 0 + alta + constitución de empresa

Yo lo valoro como experimento para al comenzar no tener esos meses en los que tienes 4 compras que te reportan 50 € y tienes que joderte y acoquinar 250 de la cuota.

Si no facturo, en UK no pierdo. Si lo hago en España pierdo 3000 euracos.

Otra cosa es que si he leído que te dan VAT para compras intracomunitarias, pero es compatible con lo de no devolver IVA puesto que no pasas los 92.000 euros. También he leido que hay una especie de Flate Rate, por lo que pagas X% en concepto de IVA sin hacer más cuentas y te dejan en paz.

En ese caso yo compro desde UK a Alemania sin IVA pero facturo en Italia con IVA (si es particular, que es a quien va dirigido el producto)
Y compro con IVA en UK y facturo con IVA en UK.

Así que a las cuentas puede y solo puede ser que de esos 50.000 no todo pero si bastante no tengas que devolver ese IVA ganado.

Si es así, si no facturas apenas los primeros años en UK no pierdes tanto como en España.
Si facturas hasta 50.000 según tus cuentas te saldría igual. A partir de esa cifra ya puedes elegir si pirarte allí o darte de alta aquí ¿no?

Te falta también la mordida de España en el IRPF, seas autónomo o estés en UK !!! Eso hay que declararlo. 

Y una vez más vemos que el problema sigue siendo España que por esos dividendos, aparte del IRPF, te quita otro 24%. El poder recaudatorio de esta gente no tiene parangón.


----------



## Unoqueva (19 Dic 2013)

Yo lo veo así.

Si en España la cosa no te funciona, palmas mucha pasta. 

Siendo autónomo en España respondes con tu patrimonio.

Si tienes una empresa en UK y la cosa funciona muy bien ¿Para que seguir viviendo en España? ::


----------



## ransomraff (19 Dic 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Te falta también la mordida de España en el IRPF, seas autónomo o estés en UK !!! Eso hay que declararlo.



Si en UK puedes comprar sin IVA y vender con iva, por lo del numero intracomunitario, sus cifras mejoran en 5000 de ingresos, que son 3000 a cobrar a final de año tras quitar el IS y los impuestos en españa. Casi igual que quedarse en españa.

Lo del IRPF si que lo he tenido en cuenta. (no entiendo lo citado)


Yo empezaría sin darme de alta en españa, cobrando por paypal, hasta 2500 al trimestre creo que estas a salvo de que hacienda te diga nada de nada. Y si pasas de 2500 pones a otra persona (de mucha confianza) para cobrar otros 2500 trimestrales (cambias la pasarela de pago, cuenta vinculada y nif en la "factura"), así llegas a los 20.000 anuales momento en el cual ya se sabe si va para delante o no. Y si vas a vender a particulares, no van a presentar esas facturas en hacienda.
Pero esto lógicamente no es lo legal, hay que darse de alta absurdamente en la SS incluso antes de facturar un duro.

Así que haciendolo todo legal al 95%, irte a uk es mejor opción, si facturas 10K o menos en españa solo salen perdidas.


Pero tampoco nos engañemos al solitario, montar la empresa en uk, legal al 100% no es, no eres residente allí, no tienes centro de trabajo allí, lo tienes aquí y las decisiones se toman aquí.



Unoqueva dijo:


> Yo lo veo así.
> 
> Si en España la cosa no te funciona, palmas mucha pasta.
> 
> ...



En españa palmas pasta, si, 4000 como poco (autonomos y asesores), más lo que palmes en productos y otros gastos, que puede ser aun más y lo pierdes hagas lo que hagas donde lo hagas.

Vendiendo diademas o broches por internet la responsabilidad es ninguna, no veo de que forma te juegas el patrimonio. Este argumento me parece un asustaviejas. A ver, no te van a dar un credito siendo sl sin ponerte como aval, y lo de dejar un pufo en la SS o hacienda o proveedores no lo veo en el caso que estamos discutiendo.

Yo no lo entiendo, pero hay gente que quiere o tiene que vivir en españa, por la familia por ejemplo. Y más aun si ganan dinero para (mal)vivir en españa.


----------



## iPod teca (19 Dic 2013)

ransomraff dijo:


> Yo empezaría sin darme de alta en españa, cobrando por paypal, hasta 2500 al trimestre creo que estas a salvo de que hacienda te diga nada de nada. Y si pasas de 2500 pones a otra persona (de mucha confianza) para cobrar otros 2500 trimestrales (cambias la pasarela de pago, cuenta vinculada y nif en la "factura"), así llegas a los 20.000 anuales momento en el cual ya se sabe si va para delante o no. Y si vas a vender a particulares, no van a presentar esas facturas en hacienda.



Si, en principio es como empezaremos. Pero hay portes y ya no es por los 2500 sino ¿que hace un tio enviando todas las semanas por MRW?

Es complicado, lo se. No entiendo como el Bobierno no lo pone más fácil. Y si ya estás cotizando por cuenta ajena y quieres esto para unos ingresos extra ya es el colmo que te hagan pagar autónomos.

En fin, ya os iré contando.


----------



## ransomraff (19 Dic 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> Si, en principio es como empezaremos. Pero hay portes y ya no es por los 2500 sino ¿que hace un tio enviando todas las semanas por MRW?
> 
> Es complicado, lo se. No entiendo como el Bobierno no lo pone más fácil. Y si ya estás cotizando por cuenta ajena y quieres esto para unos ingresos extra ya es el colmo que te hagan pagar autónomos.
> 
> En fin, ya os iré contando.



Si te pasas entre las cotizaciones por cuenta propia y cuenta ajena del máximo (que es bastante pasta para hispanistan) te devuelven el 50% de lo que te pases.
Hay que pedirlo a principios de año, no tienen ni un formulario especifico para ello, y te dan en julio (hdp) el dinero pagado de mas el año anterior.

Es una vergüenza es país.


----------



## krlm00 (20 Dic 2013)

Quieres montar a una tienda online con ventas a toda Europa y estás mirando en ahorrar 3000€ de mierda???? :XX:


----------



## Señor Importante (21 Dic 2013)

A pesar de los Ned Flanders y asustaviejas que aparecen por el hilo... Colaboro con el hilo aportando detalles que no se responden.






*¿Cuándo una persona física se considera residente en España?, y ¿cuándo no residente?*

Una persona física es residente en territorio español cuando se dé cualquiera de las siguientes circunstancias:


Que permanezca más de 183 días, durante el año natural, en territorio español. Para determinar este periodo de permanencia en territorio español se computarán las ausencias esporádicas salvo que el contribuyente acredite su residencia fiscal en otro país. En el supuesto de países o territorios de los calificados como paraíso fiscal, la Administración Tributaria podrá exigir que se pruebe la permanencia en el mismo durante *183 días* en el año natural.


Que radique en España el núcleo principal o la base de sus actividades o intereses económicos de forma directa o indirecta.


Que residan habitualmente en España el cónyuge no separado legalmente y los hijos menores de edad que dependan de esta persona física. Este tercer supuesto admite prueba en contrario.




No perderán la condición de contribuyentes por el Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas, las personas físicas de nacionalidad española que acrediten su nueva residencia fiscal en un país o territorio calificado como paraíso fiscal. Esta regla se aplicará en el periodo impositivo en el que se efectúe el cambio de residencia y durante los cuatro periodos impositivos siguientes.

Por el contrario, una persona física tendrá la consideración de no residente en España cuando no se cumplan ninguno de los requisitos anteriores.


Fuente: Agencia Timotaria de Hispañistán





Y digo yo a la AEAT no obliga aún a ponerte un geolocalizador como los que le ponen a los maltratadores para saber si estas 5-50-100-ó 182 días y no 183!!













_______________








En UK si tienes un comercio online y el pago por tarjeta lo usas con pasarelas internacionales como por poner un ejemplo de la gran cantidad que existen

Spain | First Data
Payment Gateway: Accept Online Payments, Credit Card Processing, Fraud Prevention

CONTRA: su comisión del 3-5% frente a TPV de Bancos tradicionales que han bajado entre el 0,6-1,5%

Y si esa forma de pago te la desvías a tu cuenta en ING Lux o SwissQuote con secreto bancario of course ::

Declaras a los que le guste UK lo que factures por Paypal y no llegas ni de coña a los 90mil euros para declarar IVA.








_______________








yo creo que Gibraltar más factible porque? Porque las grande que mencioaban hojas atrás fijaron su ojos allí antes que Españistán

*Noticia del 2012: **Amazon quiere instalarse en Andalucía a través de Gibraltar*





*Fiscalmente Gb ofrece: * De hecho, el régimen reduce del 22 al 10 por ciento el impuesto de sociedades y según el Gobierno español beneficia a las empresas que registran su domicilio fiscal en la colonia pero desarrollan su actividad en España.

Fuente: http://www.economistas.org/Contenido/Consejo/ResumenPrensa/1_2013/3_OCTUBRE/17-10-13/3_brusel.pdf















.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Dic 2013)

Señor Importante, de acuerdo en general con todo lo que dices, pero el criterio de "residente fiscal persona física" es compatible con los criterios de "residencia fiscal de una sociedad" que te han puesto antes. Por lo que no te olvides de un nominee director para que no te asocien a la empresa.


----------



## Señor Importante (22 Dic 2013)

*pues parece que incluso lo del director nominee se lo quiere cargar el James Cameron con esta propuesta de ley*


UK registry plan will tackle 'nominee' directors | STEP

Plan de registro de Reino Unido abordará directores 'candidato'

Lunes, 04 de noviembre 2013
El plan del gobierno del Reino Unido para un registro público de la propiedad beneficiaria compañía abordará el uso de los directores y directores corporativos "frente", así como la abolición de las acciones al portador, que ha surgido.

El primer ministro británico, David Cameron, anunció la semana pasada que el registro propuesto estará abierto al escrutinio público completo. Los detalles completos no obstante estar disponible hasta que un proyecto de ley se publicó a principios del próximo año.

Mientras tanto, el Departamento de Innovación y Habilidades (BIS) está preparando su respuesta a los más de 300 comentarios públicos recibidos en respuesta al documento de consulta que publicó este verano, incluyendo uno de STEP.

Los datos incompletos dado hasta ahora indican que la nueva legislación hará esfuerzos adicionales para mirar a través de la propiedad jurídica formal de las empresas, aunque BIS tomará como modelo el régimen de información que se aplica en la actualidad en relación con la divulgación de información sobre los accionistas de la compañía. Así, el registro contendrá información sobre las personas con un interés en más de un 25 por ciento de las acciones de una empresa o los derechos de voto, o que "de alguna manera controla la forma en que se ejecuta.

Proyecto de ley del BIS también abordará el uso de los directores corporativos, en los que una sola empresa está registrada como un director de otra, y "situaciones en las que un director delantera [candidato] esté registrada en Companies House, pero las mentiras de control ocultó en otro lugar. 'Dirección El departamento dice que hay cerca de 350 personas que poseen cada uno más de 100 consejeros en el Reino Unido, los casos de personas con capacidad de hasta 1000. Suponiendo que una persona que actúa como director de más de 50 empresas es casi seguro que actúa como consejero dominical, se estima que 1.175 personas son consejeros dominicales y que 141.600 empresas tienen directores nominados en sus juntas - muchos de los cuales son, por supuesto, perfectamente legítimo.

El proyecto de ley también finalmente abolir la emisión de nuevas acciones al portador, de una forma de propiedad que ha sido criticado desde el Grupo de Acción Financiera Internacional como una herramienta para el lavado de dinero.

* El documento de consulta de verano propone que los beneficiarios de los fideicomisos expresos que actúan como propietarios de la empresa a veces tendrían que ser nombrado en el registro - una que se opuso PASO debido al riesgo para la confidencialidad. Sin embargo el secretario de Negocios, Vince Cable, se dice que dijo que su departamento está trabajando con la OCDE en un sistema de intercambio automático de información sobre los fideicomisos.


----------



## iPod teca (23 Dic 2013)

krlm00 dijo:


> Quieres montar a una tienda online con ventas a toda Europa y estás mirando en ahorrar 3000€ de mierda???? :XX:



¿Desde marzo en el foro y aún no has aprendido nada?

Ni te has tomado la molestia de leer el hilo. ¿Y lo del VAT?¿Nada que decir?

Por otros hilos donde te veo participar está claro que echas en falta la extra de Navidad ¿eh pillín?.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2013 at 12:04 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Señor Importante, de acuerdo en general con todo lo que dices, pero el criterio de "residente fiscal persona física" es compatible con los criterios de "residencia fiscal de una sociedad" que te han puesto antes. Por lo que no te olvides de un nominee director para que no te asocien a la empresa.



Hola,
por lo que creo ¿el nominee es lo más parecido a un Testaferro hispanistaní?

Mi idea es contratar el pack de 800 euros que incluye Nominee y Secretary.
¿Crees que es recomendable para el tema de la residencia? 
Si la figura es como un testaferro, legalmente yo quedaría como el accionista principal o algo así pero el responsable está en UK. 

Interesante...ienso:


----------



## Señor Importante (23 Dic 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> ¿Desde marzo en el foro y aún no has aprendido nada?
> 
> Ni te has tomado la molestia de leer el hilo. ¿Y lo del VAT?¿Nada que decir?
> 
> ...




Exacto la traducción de nominee es testaferro 

*El testaferro no deja de ser un pobre diablo - Salvados: LaSexta*



Con ese pack tu culo estaría teóricamente protegido  a no ser que factures el copón y actives todos los radares y el testaferro cante o la empresa que lo busca cante.


----------



## Dr Polux (27 Dic 2013)

y una pregunta bajo mi ignorancia y desconocimiento, no es mejor montarla en Gibraltar? he mirado algo y es algo mas cara de hacerlo pero básicamente no hace falta desplazarse hasta alla. ¿Alguien sabe la diferencia de hacerlo en un lado u otro?, ventajas, desventajas.

Yo para un proyecto de formacion online que ahora mismo ando planificando me puede venir bien dicha opcion


----------



## Kamikaze@ (27 Dic 2013)

pabloMM dijo:


> Llevo siguiendote una buena temporada... Te contrata la casta? eres un cibervoluntario?
> 
> Leí tu hilo sobre fiscalidad, y vi que al principio intentabas buscar alternativas, pero desde que expusiste tus razones del porqué no se podía montar una empresa fuera debido a la legislación española, no paras de comentar cansinamente en todo hilo que se comenta algo parecido.
> 
> Haz el favor de dejar de comer el culo al estado y hacienda. La gente que piensa en legalés como tu, es la gente que se limita y que nunca consigue hacer nada porque el gobierno se lo impide, pero está visto lo visto que al estado la economía le importa una mierda, igual que les importas tu una mierda, y todos los ciudadanos, porque simplemente somos un número.



Y por qué le criticas? Si tiene razón el hombre, la tiene. Si te montas el chiringuito en UK pero haces todo desde aquí te comes (o te debes de comer) IS e IRPF igualmente, y si te pillan te van a hacer pagar autónomos. Además seguro que te ponen sanciones e intereses.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Dic 2013)

Kamikaze@ dijo:


> Y por qué le criticas? Si tiene razón el hombre, la tiene. Si te montas el chiringuito en UK pero haces todo desde aquí te comes (o te debes de comer) IS e IRPF igualmente, y si te pillan te van a hacer pagar autónomos. Además seguro que te ponen sanciones e intereses.



Explicar la legislacion es informacion, desacosejar hacer algo es opinion y, por tanto, sesgada y potencialmente interesada.


----------



## javitax (30 Dic 2013)

El IRPF unicamente se pagará cuando haga una repatriación de fondos de su LTD constituida en Reino unido a su cuenta personal mientras que el dinero esté en propiedad de la sociedad tendrá que tributar en Reino Unido. Observa que las sociedad Ltd inglesas tienen una tributación inferior a la española pero hay pagos de impuestos y obligaciones fiscales de IVA


----------



## Ohenry (3 Ene 2014)

No tengo tiempo ahora para leerme todo el hilo pero la pregunta es sencilla: siendo ya ciudadano britanico (mas de cinco anyos aqui) y sin mas interes que sacar un suplemento (con pagarme el alquiler me vale), que pegas habria a montar una tienda que vendiera a Espanya?

El que vender me lo guardo, of course. Pero me extranya mucho que sea tan facil como lo pintais.


----------



## ransomraff (3 Ene 2014)

Ohenry dijo:


> No tengo tiempo ahora para leerme todo el hilo pero la pregunta es sencilla: siendo ya ciudadano britanico (mas de cinco anyos aqui) y sin mas interes que sacar un suplemento (con pagarme el alquiler me vale), que pegas habria a montar una tienda que vendiera a Espanya?
> 
> El que vender me lo guardo, of course. Pero me extranya mucho que sea tan facil como lo pintais.




Ninguna pega.

Si pasas de cierta cantidad (del orden de los 100.000 euros) de ventas a españa debes aplicar el iva español, o eso dicen una norma (que creo que se pasan por el forro).

No es tan fácil, es más fácil que hacerlo en españa. No es lo mismo. Por algo españa sale tan mal en los informes del banco mundial, por ser un país en el que montar cualquier cosa es caro y difícil.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ene 2014)

ransomraff dijo:


> No es tan fácil, es más fácil que hacerlo en españa. No es lo mismo. Por algo españa sale tan mal en los informes del banco mundial, por ser un país en el que montar cualquier cosa es caro y difícil.



Si tu te imaginaras como es montar una empresa en Brasil, comparado con España, esta ultima es un paraiso jeje

A mi me interesaria una empresa en UK o Gibraltar para exportar a Brasil, para mas info, vender un tipo de productos que me resulta complicadisimo, importarlo desde el mismo brasil,(por las trabas burcraticas, altas taxas, etc) dado la complejidad que es la importacion en dicho pais sudamericano. Vamos que prefiero que lo hagan otros)


----------



## schrodingerdog (3 Ene 2014)

Por explicaros de forma resumida, si no quereis tener problemas, para montar una empresa en UK y no tener problemas teneís que residir allí, así de simple. Lo de montar la empresa y no ir nada más que una vez cada dos meses lo único que va a valer es para que se os presente la inspección de hacienda y os lleveís un buen susto.

Si sabeís inglés, estaís dispuestos a aprender como funciona la legislación inglesa (no es muy dificil y suele estar bien explicado), y estaís dispuestos a vivir en UK, no hay problema.


----------



## Z4LMAN (3 Ene 2014)

schrodingerdog dijo:


> Por explicaros de forma resumida, si no quereis tener problemas, para montar una empresa en UK y no tener problemas teneís que residir allí, así de simple. Lo de montar la empresa y no ir nada más que una vez cada dos meses lo único que va a valer es para que se os presente la inspección de hacienda y os lleveís un buen susto.
> 
> Si sabeís inglés, estaís dispuestos a aprender como funciona la legislación inglesa (no es muy dificil y suele estar bien explicado), y estaís dispuestos a vivir en UK, no hay problema.



Vivir en UK ?? Tamos locos o que ??


----------



## Pedorro (3 Ene 2014)

> Magnifica información, se la pasaré a una persona que toda la facturación la hace fuera de España, no reside habitualmente aquí y ademas le soplan un 40% de IRPF. por poner en el DNI su antiguo domicilio hispano.




No sé de dónde viene la idea de que en UK los impuestos son bajos.

El IRPF es el 45% para rentas muy altas, y un 40% para rentas a partir de aprox. 50.000 euros.

Vamos, mucha diferencia no hay.


Eso de "me voy a UK porque en España me clavan el 40%", no tiene mucho sentido.


Con lo de la cuota de autónomos, igual ... vale que para el que empieza no le cobran nada y está fenomenal, pero si hablamos de negocios que funcionan, el autónomos es un porcentaje, que para rentas medio decentes va a ser bastante más que los 250 euros que te clavan en España.

Bien es verdad que si operas mediante una SL, no hay cuota de autónomos, eso sí es una ventaja. Aunque es recomendable tener un sueldo y cotizar si trabajas para la SL, aunque sea con un sueldo bajo.


----------



## schrodingerdog (3 Ene 2014)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> Vivir en UK ?? Tamos locos o que ??



Pues suerte explicándole al HMR&C y a la AEAT que tienes que tributar en UK si no vives allí...


----------



## Pedorro (4 Ene 2014)

> Pues suerte explicándole al HMR&C y a la AEAT que tienes que tributar en UK si no vives allí...




Los del HMRC no tendrán problema.

Pero los de la AEAT ... je je ..


Al final, si quieres operar con una estructura UK, debes vivir allí. Lo demás es meterte en lios.


Si eso fuese así ... por qué montarlo en UK, si puedes montarlo en Gibraltar o en la Isla de Man??


----------



## iPod teca (31 Ene 2014)

Actualizo el tema ya que sigo buscando alternativas y me he topado con algo que se nos había escapado a todos en este hilo.
Se trata del convenio de doble imposición firmado en 2013 entre UK y España.

Un par de links y resumo:

Españoles con empresas en UK, atentos al nuevo convenio de doble imposición España-Reino Unido

Nuevo convenio de doble imposición

Respecto al primer link, verificar lo que ya se ha dicho en este hilo. *NO VALE LA PENA* montarte una empresa en UK *SI NO ES PARA VENTA INTERNACIONAL*y por lo tanto tienes clientes y proveedores internacionales.

En mi caso, que es una tienda online para venta a Europa si es interesante.

Y ahora lo mejor, sacado del segundo link:

_According to art.13 of the 1975 DTA, any capital gain derived from the transfer of shares is exclusively subject to taxation in the Country of residence of the seller. The new DTA will shift the taxation to the country where the property is situated. _

Ahí lo tenéis señores asustaviejas.

*PUEDES MONTAR NEGOCIO EN UK Y VIVIR Y TRABAJARLO DESDE ESPAÑA.*

Y para finiquitar:

_The seller is obliged to submit a Capital Gain Tax return in Spain providing all the details and applying for the exemption on Spanish tax liability providing a tax certificate issued by the UK HMRC according to the DTA._

Cómo veis, pagas honradamente tus impuesto en UK y ya está.

Para todo lo demás Mastercard, o lo que me llega en 10 días::Baile:

https://www.paypal-prepago.es/

Sigo investigando.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana.


----------



## OyF (31 Ene 2014)

Hola.

Residiendo en iberia, establecer una LLC en las britanias, para operaciones comerciales intracomunitarias, es un tipico error de novatos...

El ahorro que se busca (hoy) es una trampa a corto plazo con la nueva legislacion sobre unificacion bancaria y fiscal que se prepara desde Bruselas, donde sera retroactiva a 1 de Enero 2009.

Os van a pillar a todos con los calzones bajos, ya inclinados y envaselinados.
No jueguen con fuego, y busquen otras alternativas, que ya no se como explicarlo.

Menos Badu, Uasap, FB, Twtr y tonterias on-line varias, y mas meterse a rebuscar y leer en los sitios oficiales de legislacion europea, que es donde se cocina tu destino si resides y trabajas en ispania.

Suerte a todos, igualmente.


----------



## eTendero (7 Ago 2014)

Refloto hilo para abundar un poco en éste tema tan interesante. No sé si alguien se está dedicando ya a la venta online facturando con un CIF de otro país.

Yo tengo claro que tengo que hacer algo, porque mis ventas (productos físicos y tangibles) son ya en un mayor parte a otros países europeos, y no veo motivos para tener la empresa en España, que parece fiscalmente el peor sitio posible.

En el hilo chinchetado de las sociedades offshore ya lo he planteado, pero tal vez no fuese el sitio apropiado. Yo tengo una SL española que vende mercancías físicas mediante tienda online, con destino a clientes particulares casi todos fuera de España, comprando a mayoristas en Francia y Alemania.

Al cliente final que está en Roma le importa tres pepinos si le emito la factura desde España, Alemania, Irlanda o Luxemburgo. El caso es que el precio sea bueno y que el producto esté en un par de días en su casa.

Si montásemos la empresa en un país desde el que pudiésemos vender a particulares exáctamente igual que ahora, pero cobrando un tipo de IVA inferior, seríamos más competitivos. De hecho me parece la única manera, porque veo por ahí unos precios que son directamente imposibles de igualar si tengo que meter un 21% de IVA hispanistaní a mis netos.

¿Alguna novedad, alguien ya lo hace? Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## klenow (7 Ago 2014)

Realmente en UK el IVA son beneficios si no pasas de una cantidad?

Estais seguros que se puede comprar sin iva y luego vender con iva y quedartelo? 

O es que lo que pasa es que compras con iva y luego no te piden cuentas? 

Puede que sea cierto, pero me pareceria raro que tu pudieses comprar sin iva como operador intracomunitario, por ejemplo, y vender con iva quedandote con el 21%. Y digo que me parece raro porque muy, muy pocas empresas tienen un 21% de beneficios brutos... y si esto fuera asi, solamente moviendo mercancias se podria sacar uno un pico.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Ago 2014)

klenow dijo:


> Realmente en UK el IVA son beneficios si no pasas de una cantidad?
> 
> Estais seguros que se puede comprar sin iva y luego vender con iva y quedartelo?
> 
> ...



Si, una de las modalidades te permite no cobrar el IVA si no superas 80 o 90 mil gbp al año, pero evidentemente compras con IVA y no te lo puedes desgravar.


----------



## klenow (7 Ago 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si, una de las modalidades te permite no cobrar el IVA si no superas 80 o 90 mil gbp al año, pero evidentemente compras con IVA y no te lo puedes desgravar.



Ah,, pero eso tiene cierta logica. 

Quiero decir, al final compras y vendes con iva... pero no te piden cuentas.

Mi otra pregunta es si compras sin iva como operador intracomunitario, si te permiten entonces vender con iva y no dar cuentas. O si importas cosas de china y las quieres vender en la UK. 

Que poner empresas en UK es mas facil y que el autonomo pueda tener ciertas ventajas es un hecho. Pero me resulta raro que el estado pierda el 20% de una facturacion que, ademas, es un impuesto que pagan terceros... 

Saludos y es un tema interesante.


----------



## eTendero (7 Ago 2014)

Sí, tiene lógica que si facturas poco no tengas que declarar el IVA de la venta, ya que tampoco desgravas el de la compra.

Evidentemente lo interesante es poder ofrecer producto al cliente final sin IVA. De hecho supongo que así lo harán muchas tiendas, porque los precios que se ven en algunos sitios estarían muy por debajo del coste si incluyesen un 20-21% de impuestos.

Supongo que si estás fuera de la UE, tal vez Canarias/Ceuta/Melilla, podrás comprar en europa sin pagar IVA y vender a Europa sin cobrar IVA, aunque imagino que Aduanas te crujirá a impuestos y tasas primero al importar y luego al exportar. Y también supongo que tu cliente final cuando reciba el paquete tendrá que aflojar una pasta por DUA.

Alguien que nos ilumine. ¿Hay algún lugar donde montar la tienda que puedas comprar y vender sin tener que cargar IVA al usuario final? Leí por ahí que Amazon había montado un almacén en la isla de Mann para poder vender sin IVA a UK. No sé si lo he soñado.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Ago 2014)

klenow dijo:


> Ah,, pero eso tiene cierta logica.
> 
> Quiero decir, *al final compras y vendes con iva... pero no te piden cuenta*s.
> 
> ...



Lo de intracomunitario no lo tengo claro, es posible que en este caso te obliguen a sacarte un CIF y por tanto tengas que hacer las cuentas del IVA, este modelo esta hecho para simplificar las cosas a pequeños negocios.

Lo puesto en negrita es el resumen, pero en algunos casos (como es el mio), donde se vende un servicio online, no tengo practicamente gastos (margen 90%), y tengo un precio psicologico (9,99€) que no he subido desde que el IVA era del 16%, esta modalidad me permitiria facturar lo mismo y ganar un 20% mas. De hecho me estoy planteando seriamente largarme a UK con mi família el año proximo.

Nota: pierde un 20% de pequeños negocios que empiezan, a cambio obtiene un país con muchas mas empresas y recauda mas, es lo que tiene un país con inteligencia economica no dirigido por Montoro. :fiufiu:


----------



## vividor (11 Ago 2014)

Buen resumen sobre el tema...

en voz alta » Verdades y mentiras de montar una empresa en Inglaterra (UK)


----------



## eTendero (11 Ago 2014)

Muy bueno, sí señor.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Ago 2014)

vividor dijo:


> Buen resumen sobre el tema...
> 
> en voz alta » Verdades y mentiras de montar una empresa en Inglaterra (UK)



Gol de señor y tal.... Pág. 3 del hilo...


----------



## eTendero (11 Ago 2014)

¿Y quién dice que tenga que ser en UK?
¿Por qué no puede ser en Luxemburgo y vender a toda Europa al IVA 15% en lugar del 21%?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (11 Ago 2014)

eTendero dijo:


> ¿Y quién dice que tenga que ser en UK?
> ¿Por qué no puede ser en Luxemburgo y vender a toda Europa al IVA 15% en lugar del 21%?



Nadie, pero este hilo es de UK, hay otros hilos para Luxemburgo y offshores. Ten en cuenta solo que UK es un país totalmente normal, que no llama la atencion, a diferencia de Luxemburgo que es un semi paraiso fiscal. 

En cualquier caso todo depende del tipo de negocio, el volumen de facturacion y la situacion personal de cada uno, no hay una solucion universal para todo el mundo, tienes que analizar con detalle las diferentes opciones y elegir. Yo baraje UK, Andorra, Luxemburgo y Chipre, y para mi negocio UK es la mas sencilla y mas beneficiosa (IVA 0%).


----------



## Desesperanzado (26 Feb 2017)

Hola amigos. Perdón que reviva esto.

Yo es que estoy desesperado con este tema. Tengo una tienda online en España que está empezando a vender y no puedo legalizarla, porque no saco apenas dinero y ahora me tocará invertir en seo y publicidad.

No puedo dar 270 de cutoa, + 20% IRPF +21% IVA.

Vamos que no, que entonces me arruino.

Pero me da miedo que me pillen. 

Yo fui residente en UK durante casi 2 años. Trabajé allí. Aun conservo cuenta bancaria con unas 2500 libras. Que está todo allí y no lo he tocado.

Para ser residente basta con vivir 6 meses.

Mis familiares no paran de meterme miedo con lo de la tienda online. Que si te coge hacienda, que no se qué...

En fin que estoy ya de los nervios. Porque se me junta el miedo de que me coja hacienda + todo el trabajo y quebraderos de cabeza que ya conlleva el negocio de por sí (+ horas de tiempo).


Estaba pensando irme a UK, registrarme allí como autónomo. Alquilarme algo para vivir. 

Y alternar temporadas 6 meses viviendo alli y otros 6 en España. 


Como digo, eso me tendría que librar de los abusivos impuestos de España y de su injusta cuota de autónomos.

Es sólo una idea.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2017 at 17:55 ----------




> ¿Y quién dice que tenga que ser en UK?
> ¿Por qué no puede ser en Luxemburgo y vender a toda Europa al IVA 15% en lugar del 21%?



Y dónde se declara ese IVA al 15%. ¿En Luxemburgo?


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (26 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Hola amigos. Perdón que reviva esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Si tu negocio empieza a funcionar "on line". Prende fuego al local que tienes en España y busca prados más verdes en el extranjero.


----------



## sibarita2007 (28 Feb 2017)

Usted debe considerar shopify o magnetto. Tienen grandes herramientas que pueden resolver algunos de sus problemas.


----------



## Leyla (28 Feb 2017)

Para abrir una cuenta en UK es muy sencillo, cuando yo me fui a vivir allí la consegui en 2 dias. Vas al banco (Barclays por ejemplo), pides abrir cuenta con tu dni, les dices que vives en X sitio, te lo inventas, te preguntan cuantos ingresos mensuales tendrás al mes (te lo inventas) y listos. Así fue mi caso y aún tengo la cuenta allí.


----------



## Desesperanzado (28 Feb 2017)

Si yo tengo la cuenta. Pero a mi lo que me gustaría saber es si puedo llevar mi negocio de dropshipping desde allí y convertir UK en mi "paraíso fiscal".

Hasta 83.000 libras de facturación no se paga IVA en UK.


Todos los cobros de mis clientes y proveevedores de España los llevaría a cabo con paypal españa y mis bancos de España. 

A UK subiría sólo los ingresos netos conseguidos, que declararía como facturación de mi actividad.


Con lo cual no tendría que pagar IVA. 



Vamos, es un "Chanchullo" y seguro que tiene el "pero" por algún sitio.


Mi facturación en euros en España obviamente va a sobrepasar esas 83.000 libras.


Para como el dinero que va a subir van a ser sólo las ganancias, no voy a llegar a esa cantidad.


Lo bueno del dropshipping es que el dinero facturado no se queda mucho tiempo en tu cuenta de paypal ni bancaria.

En cuanto que el cliente paga, el dinero lo pierdes rápido cuando se lo das al vendedor. 


Si la Hacienda de España contactara con la del Reino Unido para pedir explicaciones de la empresa. Y la de Reino Unido diría: _"Declara unas 15000 libras en ingresos anuales"_

Y la de España respondería: _"Sí, pero en sus cuentas de España tiene movimientos de cientos de miles de euros"_


Lo cual es raro que ocurra, ya que España es un país de catetos, de mariscadas, de sevillanas y de tomatina con un inglés de pena.


Bueno. Que piensan.


----------



## moncton (28 Feb 2017)

Con esto del brexit no creo que sea bueno montar la tienda virtual en uk. Te puedes quedar pillado, eso si por dos años es posible que estes seguro pero a partir de ahi no se sabe. 

Mira holanda o Luxemburgo


----------



## Desesperanzado (28 Feb 2017)

> Con esto del brexit no creo que sea bueno montar la tienda virtual en uk. Te puedes quedar pillado, eso si por dos años es posible que estes seguro pero a partir de ahi no se sabe.
> 
> Mira holanda o Luxemburgo



Lo de la tienda en UK es sólo la ubicación de la empresa. 

Realmente no estaría importando a Europa. 

Sino comprando en España y vendiendo en España. 

Es lo que estoy haciendo ahora, sino que desde allí.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2017 at 16:59 ----------

PD: 

No sé hasta que punto se podría considerar que estoy "importando de Europa".

Soy un simple comercial. Que hace cobros entre cliente español y su vendedor español. Todo en euros. Sin cambio de divisa. Con plataformas de pago españolas.


No sé. ¿Afectaría el brexit a algo así?


----------

